# power tool sales?



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

Anyone know of any good holiday power tools sales. Mainly i'm looking for a nice router, clamps, router bits, maybe a table saw. Also, any good online stores for ordering any of the above?


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey Ga I sell router bits to the forum for a discount
PM me for anything you need
thanks
Joey


----------

